

Megalisting Used Books on Amazon - jakewolf
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/09/14/books/review/Sussman-t.html?pagewanted=2

======
byrneseyeview
Somehow, the article fails to mention _Margin of Safety_ , an investment book
less than twenty years old, which sells for about $1000:

[http://www.amazon.com/Margin-Safety-Risk-Averse-
Strategies-T...](http://www.amazon.com/Margin-Safety-Risk-Averse-Strategies-
Thoughtful/dp/0887305105)

Here's a piece on why it's so pricey:

[http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/content/06_32/b3996085....](http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/content/06_32/b3996085.htm)

And here's a recent update on Klarman, who is still doing very well.

[http://www.nytimes.com/2007/05/13/business/yourmoney/13klar....](http://www.nytimes.com/2007/05/13/business/yourmoney/13klar.html?pagewanted=all)

In case $1000 is out of your price range, there's a Rapidshare of a scanned
.pdf:

[http://rapidshare.com/files/126088249/Margin.of.Safety.by.Se...](http://rapidshare.com/files/126088249/Margin.of.Safety.by.Seth.Klarman.1991.FullScan.pdf.html)

~~~
pageman
On Scribd: [http://www.scribd.com/doc/5176674/Margin-of-Safety-by-
Seth-K...](http://www.scribd.com/doc/5176674/Margin-of-Safety-by-Seth-
Klarman-1991-FullScan)

------
snewe
The first page of the article:

[http://www.nytimes.com/2008/09/14/books/review/Sussman-t.htm...](http://www.nytimes.com/2008/09/14/books/review/Sussman-t.html?pagewanted=1&_r=1)

~~~
jakewolf
Oops, thanks!

------
asdflkj
_And Alloway of Motte & Bailey says he’s able to outwit the megalisters’
computers, provoking price wars and then buying up books at below market
value, holding them until prices readjust._

And yet in the mind of most people, small and independent bookstores are the
good guys and big book-selling corporations are evil. Baffling.

